# Apparition d'un serveur inconnu dans mon dossier "Réseau"



## electrods256 (16 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous.

Je suis actuellement préoccupé par un petit détail sur mon macbook.

Dans mon dossier "Réseau", est apparu un élément que je ne connais pas... (image1)
Il s'intitule "macbook-d7e3c4" est semblerai être un "serveur PC"... (image2)
Lorsque je tente de m'y connecter, apparait un message d'échec de connexion me disant que ce serveur est disponible sur mon ordinateur... (image3) 

À noter que lorsque je coupe le wifi, il disparait... mais dès lors que je me connecte sur ma box, il réapparait.
Sinon, je n'ai pas le souvenir d'avoir fait une manipulation particulière... mais plusieurs membres de ma famille utilisent souvent mon macbook... et peuvent avoir fait une bêtise 

En soit, rien de bien méchant (enfin j'espère^^)... mais j'aimerai quand même trouver le moyen de le supprimer... Quelqu'un saurait-il comment?

J'avoue ne rien y comprendre du tout... donc si vous avez des réponses ou des informations pouvant m'aider et m'éclairer sur le sujet... ça m'aiderai beaucoup... 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Février 2011)

Bonsoir


Le message « _Le serveur ... est disponible sur votre ordinateur. Accédez aux volumes et fichiers localement._ » indique que l'adresse de ce serveur correspond à ton propre MacBook.

Son apparition doit vraisemblablement résulter de l'activation d'un partage de ressources sur ton ordinateur, depuis les services de base de Mac OS X ou depuis un logiciel de virtualisation par exemple.


----------



## Kumaraji (10 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

j'ai exactement le même problème depuis 2 jours. Dans mon cas, ce serveur s'appelle "myleneportable". Je suis le seul utilisateur de mon portable et je n'ai jamais configuré un partage de ressources avec un tel nom ... Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à y voir plus clair. Pourrait-il s'agir d'un malware ou de quelque autre chose de cet ordre ?

D'avance, je vous remercie
Kumaraji


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Kumaraji a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> j'ai exactement le même problème depuis 2 jours. Dans mon cas, ce serveur s'appelle "myleneportable". Je suis le seul utilisateur de mon portable et je n'ai jamais configuré un partage de ressources avec un tel nom ... Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à y voir plus clair. Pourrait-il s'agir d'un malware ou de quelque autre chose de cet ordre ?
> 
> ...



Et tu ne connais pas de Mylene?
Combien d'ordi se connecte normalement à ton réseau?
S'il n'y a que le tien, change ta clé réseau.


----------



## Kumaraji (10 Juin 2011)

1. Je ne connais pas de Mylène (ni ne suis fan de la chanteuse du même nom)
2. Il y a mon ordinateur desktop sur Ubuntu qui s'y connecte, et mon MacBook Pro, uniquement.
3. Le routeur de ma Freebox est activé. Le réseau protégé par une clé WPA2. J'ai changé le password une dizaine de fois en 2 jours ...
4. Et cette mystérieuse Mylène réapparait systématiquement quand mon MacBook Pro se reconnecte au réseau ... (d'ailleurs de mon Ubuntu de bureau, le contenu partagé par "Mylène" est exactement le même que celui de mon MacBook Pro mais les deux sont distincts sur le réseau)

Voilà si ça peut vous aider un peu plus à comprendre mon problème.


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2011)

Kumaraji a dit:


> j'ai exactement le même problème depuis 2 jours. Dans mon cas, ce serveur s'appelle "myleneportable". Je suis le seul utilisateur de mon portable et je n'ai jamais configuré un partage de ressources avec un tel nom ... Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à y voir plus clair. Pourrait-il s'agir d'un malware ou de quelque autre chose de cet ordre ?


Si «myleneportable» n'a absolument rien à voir avec ton ordinateur parce que tu ne t'appelles pas Mylène, alors on n'est pas dans le même cas qu'exposé plus haut.

Ce qui apparaît dans la barre latérale du Finder sont les volumes accessibles depuis ton ordinateur. Il peut donc s'agir des dossiers partagés sur d'autres ordinateurs que le tien qui sont accessibles au travers du réseau. Dans ce cas, cela ne signifie absolument pas que ces autres ordinateurs peuvent accéder au tien.

EDIT: nos messages se sont croisés.

Si Mylène ne réapparaît que lorsque ton MBP se connecte au réseau, c'est quand même qu'il doit y avoir un lien.


----------



## edd72 (10 Juin 2011)

Ton MBP est-il d'occasion et a-t'il appartenu à une Mylène?


----------



## PA5CAL (10 Juin 2011)

Si le contenu de «myleneportable» vu depuis ton PC correspond bien au contenu de ton MBP, il est tout de même très probable qu'il s'agisse d'un partage sur ton MBP. Si le nom ne correspond pas, ce peut être dû au paramétrage de ton PC qui attribut par erreur ce nom à l'adresse de ton MBP (par exemple parce qu'un «myleneportable» a utilisé la même adresse à une époque), ou bien parce que ce partage est réalisé par un autre utilisateur déclaré sur ton MBP.

Il faudrait donc que tu commences par vérifier sur ton MBP :
- si un partage est activé dans _Préférences Système>Partage_
- s'il existe un utilisateur Mylene dans _Préférences Système>Comptes_

Il est également possible que ton MBP relaye un autre réseau (par exemple BlueTooth). «myleneportable» pourrait alors être le nom d'un téléphone portable.


----------



## Kumaraji (11 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors tout d'abord quelques précisions.
Le Macbook Pro est neuf et ne compte qu'un compte admin, à savoir le mien (vieille mauvaise habitude d'un linuxien depuis près d'une décade).
Sinon, il n'y a qu'un seul partage configuré par mes soins qui ne porte pas ce nom.
Et pour finir mon MacBook ne relaye aucun autre réseau quel qu'il soit.

Sinon un peu de neuf.
Quand je désactive (et supprime) les partages du MacBook sur le réseau local, le mystérieux "myleneportable" disparaît ... pour réapparaitre quand je reconfigure un nouveau partage. 

Je suis en train de me demander si mon MBP ne garderait pas la trace d'un ordinateur qui se trouve sur le réseau de mon laboratoire et qui aurait essayé de déposer ou de prendre des fichiers sur mon disque dur ... Vu que quand je me connecte à la fac, je vois des dizaines de postes connectés et qu'une Mylène pourrait bien être de la partie ...
Dans ce cas, et si cette intuition est la bonne, où puis-je aller mettre les mains pour effacer cette mise en mémoire ?

Merci encore pour votre aide,
Kumaraji


----------



## omac (30 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai la même situation depuis quelques semaines sur mon iMac et sur mon MacBook Pro connectés via une livebox deux serveurs inconnus différent apparaissent irrégulièrement dans la colonne de gauche du finder.

iMac reçu neuf de chez apple jamais configuré en wifi (donc aucun possibilité de trace résiduelle - comme pour un macbook en nomade)

quelqu'un saurait expliquer le "phénomène et ses risques (ou non)

Merci

capture d'écran pour l'imac :


----------

